# Which Adult Orijen is best?



## Fire4Life (Feb 3, 2009)

I've had my baby not so baby anymore Brinx for almost a year now, he'll be one on April 13th. He's at a good weight now around 92 lbs and has been on Orijen Puppy since he started eating kibble. Im about to switch him over to adult in the next few weeks and was wondering which Orijen to feed? Im thinking the normal adult or regional red only because I supplement three squirts of fish oil at every meal along with Nusentia Probiotic Miracle so he gets his oil through that and the six fish might not be needed. Does anyboy have any experience with either? pros or cons?

Thanks!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

we used to feed the red meat however in the winter we found they gained weight on it too much since they get worked less in the crappy weather so we switched to 6 fish during the slower seasons. If your working him well enough the red meat if great. if you find he gains to much weight or your not working him hard enough to burn that protein you can also try Acana, same company but a bit less protein. We switched ours to this and havent noticed a change from the orijen to this , still a great food. Both are really good though.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

I feed Orijen 6 Fish so that's the food I would recommend.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

While any Orijen is excellent quality and have had some of the best results for kibble with the Champion line, Regional Red or Six Fish would be what i recommend. With the Six Fish you wouldn't need to use salmon oil (or any fish abstract) where as with Regional Red you may, though most people have no issues with the Red and allergies or irritation that would require a supplement. 

With my own hounds, Six Fish made their coats extremely shiny however i found they gained the most with it, with the same exercise and work levels Regional Red offered the best overall combination of keeping lean muscle and coat quality.. The closest feed to raw there is really.

The biggest con is cost, i'm feeding 1 90 - 100lb hound and another 60 - 70lb hound, with the amount of work i give them a 27.9 pound bag doesn't last very long. Because of this i ended up going off Orijen, though the biggest factor wasn't so much the cost of each bag as it was the cost of gas along with that.. (i had to drive an hour away to get feed)


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Really KM yours gained more on the fish? mine were the opposite we fed that in the winter when they werent working out as much as the summer. The gained too much on the red meat in the winter time.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> Really KM yours gained more on the fish? mine were the opposite we fed that in the winter when they werent working out as much as the summer. The gained too much on the red meat in the winter time.


They also get worked year round, hunting season :thumbsup:


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

The regional red was a little much for Kane, he never properly adjusted to it, stool would be a little runny at least once a week. 

We switched over to the Orijen regular adult and its been great. He loves it, has no problems with it and he's a healthy little guy. 

Had him on ToTW lamb, until he was a year old since it has less protein.


----------

